# Red Car, Black Emblems



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Red and black theme is nice, it's a classic and I like it


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Red and black theme is nice, it's a classic and I like it


Thanks, eventually I'll probably go with the black calipers too.

Just an FYI before someone asks, the emblem is Matte black and is from Grafx Werks.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I approve...


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice, I just put my gray overlays on my gray car yesterday and I love them too. Kudos to Ryan


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

Do you mind if I use those pics on the site? Car looks great!

Cheers,

- Ryan


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

GrafxWerks said:


> Do you mind if I use those pics on the site? Car looks great!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> - Ryan


Thanks Ryan, feel free to use the pics on your site.

I might get the side marker overlays too.

Also my wife has a 2008 cobalt and wants some (emblems) as well lol, is it possible to make an overlay for those bowties?


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks, now I know how mine will look! It looks great!

I too bought the black overlays for my red car. I've had them for a few weeks now, just waiting for this crazy weather to settle down.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice work, looks good.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey VictoryRed I just noticed we got our cars from the same dealer.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

sloaner said:


> Hey VictoryRed I just noticed we got our cars from the same dealer.


O rly? What salesperson did you buy it from? I got mine from Rick.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Mine was Peter B.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I gotta admit I like that better than I thought I would. I still haven't got my Carbon Fibre ones put on.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

justmike said:


> I gotta admit I like that better than I thought I would. I still haven't got my Carbon Fibre ones put on.


Me too, I was a little hesitant, but after I put them on it just looked meaner (as it should be).


----------



## myredltrs11 (Mar 30, 2011)

LOVE that! Im working on ordering a set of black bowties as well as black side marker overlays. Glad I got to see how they look!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Black and red are always a nice combo! Looks good!!


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

Eightbelow said:


> Nice, I just put my gray overlays on my gray car yesterday and I love them too. Kudos to Ryan


Can I see pics of that Eightbelow? Ive also got a Grey Cruze and thought about Gray Overlays but wasnt sure.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah sure, heres some pictures of someone else's gray Cruze with the Gray overlays in this thread, but if you still want me to I can probably get some pictures of mine later today also. Heres the link -- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-c...ce-body/1194-debadging-101-a-2.html#post13094


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

FanDamNCSU said:


> Can I see pics of that Eightbelow? Ive also got a Grey Cruze and thought about Gray Overlays but wasnt sure.


Cruze2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Cruze1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Thanks Ryan, feel free to use the pics on your site.
> 
> I might get the side marker overlays too.
> 
> Also my wife has a 2008 cobalt and wants some (emblems) as well lol, is it possible to make an overlay for those bowties?


Send me an email and we'll work something out 

Cheers,

- Ryan


----------



## AJ208 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey yall, Where can I purchase the black overlays for the bow ties?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...search for *KlearZ*, he's a poster/vendor member here.


----------



## AJ208 (Apr 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...search for *KlearZ*, he's a poster/vendor member here.


 Alright thanks AAR!


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

you have made my mind up.......matte black it is!
the red and black looks so much better. the only gold are the bowties and the pinstripe sticker which im taking off tomorrow. hahaa!!

im diggin my cruze.


----------

